# JBuilder 2005



## FreaK-Becker (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo miteinander

Da ich mich sehr mit Java beschäftige habe ich vor ein paar Tage das Softwarepaket JBuilder 2005 gekauft.
Jetzt meine Frage, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich mit JBUILDER 2005 .exe generieren kann?

Gruss


----------



## Ives (31. Aug 2005)

Auch ohne den JBuilder zu verwenden tippe ich mal auf gar nicht. Mit Java entwickelt man keine exe Dateien.


----------



## Beni (31. Aug 2005)

FAQ :wink:


----------



## byte (31. Aug 2005)

oder http://www.duckware.com/jexepack/index.html


----------

